# Glow in the dark paint question



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Does anyone know where the best location yet cheapest source would be for glow in the dark paint powder? I found a how to on making your own GITD paint, and I figure that the clear paint medium could be found at any paint store such as Wal-mart, Lowes, etc.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

I buy glow in the dark paint from www.unitednuclear.com they also sell glow powder. It is extremely bright, lasts a long time and is affordable! I know there are other companies that sell various colors of glow powder search uv powder or phosphorescent powders.

Here is the link to the united nuclear page http://unitednuclear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=28_45

glonation.com has lots of colors
http://www.glonation.com/uv-powder.html

hope this helps.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking to add some GITD accents to some tombstones - thanks!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that glow paint really looks like it really does the job!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Glow in the dark paint will work I wonder if the rain will wash it away?


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Glow in the dark paint would look cool on tombstones though!


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

what you need is phosperescent powder ( glow in the dark)and clear latex paint that should work for your tombstones you can add the latex clear coat without the powder in it afterward to make it more durable to the elements once it is dried. there is a difference betwwen glow in the dark and UV paint glow in the dark phosperecent paint glows when the lights are off and glows green. if you paint somthing pink and put GITD paint over it it will glow green not pink when the lights are off, if you are using a blacklight then things are different flourescent paint reacts as normal colors under blacklight ,however so does GITD paint its still green make sure you dont buy flourescent paint and expect it to glow in the dark


----------

